# Cherry Bed



## chubby190 (Sep 20, 2007)

My wife wanted a sleigh bed, but I didn't feel like sleeping in a sled. So I made her this 'mission-sleigh' combo. I like simple things. It's all Cherry with chestnut stain.
(and for those of you looking out the window - yes that's snow. I live in the interior of Alask)


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Pretty!


----------



## CuCullin (Sep 21, 2007)

I dig it!


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice. 
A bed is the next project that I am going to do.


----------



## stug 1664 (Nov 21, 2007)

Are you aware that you've flattened a cat under it?  


Very nice work :icon_smile: 



:icon_smile: :smile: :icon_smile:


----------



## chubby190 (Sep 20, 2007)

> Are you aware that you've flattened a cat under it


Just don't tell my wife. 

My current project is an armoire for her for xmas. I am a weekend warrior when it comes to wood projects, so it's a little slow going. Hopefully I have some picture up in the next couple weeks.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice work Chubby.
Sorry about the cat.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Very Nice! I really like the look of the bed. I intend on building a bed this winter for the wife and I. What size boards are the side rails and what sort of connection method did you use for them? Knock down hardware or joinery? After construction and or sleeping in it is there anything you would have done differently? Again Great Job!

John


----------



## pinkus411 (Nov 29, 2007)

*nice work!!*

Very nice work indeed, It looks like the mattress box frame is supported by cleats around the bed frame. Is that enough support or do you have some supports running in the center? Again nice work and stay warm!!


----------



## chubby190 (Sep 20, 2007)

> What size boards are the side rails and what sort of connection method did you use for them? Knock down hardware or joinery? After construction and or sleeping in it is there anything you would have done differently? Again Great Job!


The bedrails are 6". I used knock down hardware. I don't think I'd change anything. It's what I was going for, just a simple and strong bed. 



> It looks like the mattress box frame is supported by cleats around the bed frame. Is that enough support or do you have some supports running in the center?


There are 4 4" wide supports (not shown) that span between bedrails. I pocket-screwed them to the bed rails, too, to add extra support (for those who like to jump on the bed):laughing:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

do you happen to have pics of those supports [might as well include the cat]?????


----------

